# NXT Full Sail Taping Thread (9.25.2014)



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

That has come around quickly. I swear they are only on the 2nd week of their last tapings tonight aren't they?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hopefully we get the debut of Finn Balor, the Prince of Death :mark: :mark:. I love the meaning of that name, and, objectively speaking, it's much better than Fergal Devitt.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Hopefully we get the debut of Finn Balor, the Prince of Death :mark: :mark:. I love the meaning of that name, and, objectively speaking, it's much better than Fergal Devitt.


I am surprised that they let him use "The Prince of Death" title. I don't mind Finn Balor at all.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Devitt, of course.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Devitt. Itami. Not Rawley.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

In no way shape or form is Finn Balor a better sounding than Fergal Devitt. 

But I'm willing to get used to it.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Carmella NXT in ring debut please!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Holy hell time is flying by. I guess it's only been two weeks since the previous set, but still.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Devitt & Itami :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd imagine we'll probably get Rusev squashing Parker or Rawley.



> - WWE will tape several more episodes of NXT TV tonight from Full Sail University. We will have live spoilers as they happen tonight. WWE stars scheduled for tonight's tapings are Rusev, Lana and Jack Swagger.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...lvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#W0vVlGTvU52Ch80f.99


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I wonder what Swagger will do.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> In no way shape or form is Finn Balor a better sounding than Fergal Devitt.
> 
> But I'm willing to get used to it.


Fergal is a terrible name, even if its his real name. Prince Devitt was his ringname for most of the last decade, anywy.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I would like to see a Sami Zayn vs Rusev match, some Bailey/Lana interaction and Titus doing something entertaining with Tyler Breeze/Neville/Zayn.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

This will do.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to see Swagger vs Neville. Is Titus O'Neil around for another set of tapings or was his arc done with the last set? Rusev there is crap since you know he can't show ass because he's getting a monster push right now until Cena derails him. He's going to squash somebody - maybe even a couple somebodies. I wouldn't mind a Zayn vs Rusev match if it was allowed to be very competitive.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Ithil said:


> This will do.


What the hell is that?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the Prince of Death tag, and just Balor would have done nicely. but hey, it's WWE. 

now ... what they gonnae call Steen now? any rumours on that one? Do the WWE have a subscription to behindthename.com just using their random name generator?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> What the hell is that?


It's a photo. It records an image.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Swagger vs. Breeze and Rusev vs. Zayn pls.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully Swagger and Rusev are in the dark segment and not actually featured on TV.


----------



## ozzyanson (Mar 19, 2014)

Steen to balance up all the high flying/cruiserweight action at the top of the card. If not him then Devitt and Itami will be good whatever. Also want to see more of the earlier development faces - Corbin and Gable. All the tag teams are looking good. Maybe too many of them. Buddy Murphy should have a singles match.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I doubt Steen will debut ahead of Devitt since he was the latest to train at the Performance Center. Plus, I think they want to debut the two in different tapings. Think Steen will debut the next taping.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Wait... how does the tapings work? I just saw the latest episode of NXT right now, with the lucha vs ascension in the main event... is there another episode tonight??


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

imWAYova said:


> Wait... how does the tapings work? I just saw the latest episode of NXT right now, with the lucha vs ascension in the main event... is there another episode tonight??


They usually tape 4 episodes. You saw the 2nd episode of the last set of tapings. They are taping 3 or 4 episodes tonight that will be broadcasted next month.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

imWAYova said:


> Wait... how does the tapings work? I just saw the latest episode of NXT right now, with the lucha vs ascension in the main event... is there another episode tonight??


Two weeks ago (I think), four "episodes" were taped. The NXT episode, that will air tonight is the second "episode" from the last tapings.

Today, new episodes are taped. These will be shown on TV in about four weeks.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> They usually tape 4 episodes. You saw the 2nd episode of the last set of tapings. They are taping 3 or 4 episodes tonight that will be broadcasted next month.


Ah gotcha. Thanks for clearing that up. So I guess theres a good chance Devitt debuts tonight then.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Ithil said:


> This will do.


Whoa. Were the trio scanned when they first signed to WWE to be in this years title? DLC perhaps.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

imWAYova said:


> Whoa. Were the trio scanned when they first signed to WWE to be in this years title? DLC perhaps.


That's a good question. It would definitely be awesome. I'm just glad that it seems that Zayn and Neville will be available.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

imWAYova said:


> Whoa. Were the trio scanned when they first signed to WWE to be in this years title? DLC perhaps.


Is that kazushi sakuraba or katsuyori shibata?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bad news already from Full Sail taping...

Being that the episodes will air in October - Pink Washing for Susan Komen racket has began!!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Chad Gable vs Dash Wilder is the dark match. Wilder gets the win which is a surprise to me.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

are the 3 big debuts happening tonight?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

hgr423 said:


> are the 3 big debuts happening tonight?


Hope so :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Episode 1:
Baron Corbin squashes Elias Samson
Promo segment with Zayn and Kidd setting up a Kidd vs Zayn main event.
Lucha Dragons b/ Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake
Charlotte b/ Becky Lynch 
Enzo & Cass vs Legionnaires doesn't get started as Marcus Louis turns on Lefort before the match
Carmella b/ Leva Bates (unsigned indy wrestler) - Carmella's in-ring debut
Zayn b/ Kidd in the main event


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

hgr423 said:


> are the 3 big debuts happening tonight?


You mean two? Hideo Itami already debuted. I watched the match with Itami vs Gabriel, and it wasn't that pretty. Itami's attire has to much going on, and I prefer his old look. It was simple. I just didn't feel it at all for Hideo. There was a spot, or two that I liked, that's it. He seemed way more bad ass clearing the ring of The Ascension. His first match was just awful, and told no story.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

There won't be any debuts tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte happening.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dumb question; how do the tapings work? Do they tape multiple episodes in one night and then air them in following weeks or...? Cause there's supposed to be a new episode tonight, but they're taping them. Do they ever air live?

Sorry, I don't really watch NXT but I've been trying to get into it.

Edit: Nevermind, ya'll answered it earlier in the thread, thank you anyways.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Dumb question; how do the tapings work? Do they tape multiple episodes in one night and then air them in following weeks or...? Cause there's supposed to be a new episode tonight, but they're taping them. Do they ever air live?
> 
> Sorry, I don't really watch NXT but I've been trying to get into it.


They tape 3-4 episodes at a time, and air them over the weeks. It's only live during the Live Specials, which are like PPVs for NXT, there have been three so far.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ithil said:


> They tape 3-4 episodes at a time, and air them over the weeks. It's only live during the Live Specials, which are like PPVs for NXT, there have been three so far.


Thank you. 

Weird, but very convenient.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Weird, but very convenient.


It's completely standard for wrestling TV shows, it's how all promotions other than WWE do it, and how WWE did it before RAW went live in the late 90s.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Charlotte beat Becky clean, was a 5-6 min fast-paced match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Marcus Louie turned on Sylvester Lafort and beat him up before their scheduled match with Enzo/Cass. Carmela was there as well. She debuted.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Carmella debuts :mark:










Wrestling a local female indy wrestler.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh yea, Swagger vs Rusev has been announced as well.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Marcus Louie turned on Sylvester Lafort and beat him up before their scheduled match with Enzo/Cass. Carmela was there as well. She debuted.


Ah man. I liked the Legionnaires. Sylvester Lefort is fucking awesome.



DoubtGin said:


> Oh yea, Swagger vs Rusev has been announced as well.


Why...?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

x78 said:


> Carmella debuts against a local female indy wrestler.


Leva Bates, for those that want to know.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Swagger vs Rusev? Hope it's a dark main-event.

So who's the heel now? Marcus Louis or Lefort?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Swagger vs Rusev? Hope it's a dark main-event.
> 
> So who's the heel now? Marcus Louis or Lefort?


I'd say Louis since he beat Lefort up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger vs Rusev might indeed be a dark match.

Zayn vs Kidd, the main event from episode one, is happening right now. Can Zayn win this one, pls? :|


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> I'd say Louis since he beat Lefort up.


But Marcus has legitimate reasons for turning on him. Lefort was supposed to be the one to get his head shaved but his cowardly actions led to Marcus having to get the punishment in his place. His behaviour is completely justified.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

btw, this is Leva Bates:










and this is Carmela's inring outfit:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> But Marcus has legitimate reasons for turning on him. Lefort was supposed to be the one to get his head shaved but his cowardly actions led to Marcus having to get the punishment in his place. His behaviour is completely justified.


Well, you definitely are right. Still sounds heelish to me, I think they'd have pulled it differently if Marcus were to be face.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

x78 said:


> Carmella debuts :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

#NXT & @WWEPerformCtr announced as part of #WWE2K15 for the first time in the @WWEgames series.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

x78 said:


> Episode 1:
> Baron Corbin squashes Elias Samson
> Promo segment with Zayn and Kidd setting up a Kidd vs Zayn main event.
> Lucha Dragons b/ Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake
> ...


Episode 2:
Ascension b/ Jordan and Dillenger. Looks like Dillenger's house show gimmick hasn't transferred to TV yet. Itami comes out and takes a beating after the match.
Tyler Breeze b/ CJ Parker. Mojo Rawley comes out after the match to eyeball Breeze.
Vaudevillains b/ Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake
Sasha Banks b/ Bayley. Sasha beat down Bayley after the match until Becky Lynch came out for the save, but Becky turned heel by attacking Bayley instead.
Adrian Neville b/ Titus O'Neil in a NXT Championship match.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> #NXT & @WWEPerformCtr announced as part of #WWE2K15 for the first time in the @WWEgames series.


:banderas This and Carmella debuting in ring is just too sweeeeet!!! :moyes1


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dillinger & Jordan vs Ascension. I expect Hideo to kick ass soon.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Leva is likely being used like Santana was previously - wily veteran enhancement talent to carry the much greener developmental diva. Santana wrestled Charlotte, Leva wrestles debuting Carmella.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> *Swagger vs Rusev might indeed be a dark match.
> *
> Zayn vs Kidd, the main event from episode one, is happening right now. Can Zayn win this one, pls? :|


Boo, hoping I would have been able to see it. Then again he doesn't need to job on NXT as well.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Leva is likely being used like Santana was previously - wily veteran enhancement talent to carry the much greener developmental diva. Santana wrestled Charlotte, Leva wrestles debuting Carmella.


Ya and if she doesn't do well you know shell be a manager/valet because WHO IS GONNA FIRE THAT BANGING BODY!!!???


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Boo, hoping I would have been able to see it. Then again he doesn't need to job on NXT as well.


They still might wrestle on TV, but I think them doing a dark match is more likely since it's two guys who are on the main roster. Imo they should have let Swagger and Rusev wrestle against NXT wrestlers.

Just as I thought, Hideo interfered.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dpc292 said:


> Ya and if she doesn't do well you know shell be a manager/valet because WHO IS GONNA FIRE THAT BANGING BODY!!!???


I saw a clip a while ago of her vs Devon during a house show, and I'll tell ya I've seen a lot worse debut on the main stage. If she keeps improving at this rate, she'll be just fine!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^And promptly gets beat down, with nobody coming to his aid to even the sides.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think Funaki might wrestle as well.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

CJ Parker vs Tyler Breeze

seems like Tyler is kind of directionless now


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> CJ Parker vs Tyler Breeze
> 
> seems like Tyler is kind of directionless now


He's starting a feud with Mojo.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

x78 said:


> He's starting a feud with Mojo.


oh god


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So Tyler won but Mojo kind of stalked him.

Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (dubstep theme :|) against Vaudevillians who also have a more sinister theme, apparently.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> They still might wrestle on TV, but I think them doing a dark match is more likely since it's two guys who are on the main roster. *Imo they should have let Swagger and Rusev wrestle against NXT wrestlers.*


Or tag with them or something, I agree.

Damn, gotta see Jack job even on their developmental show. fpalm Hope the NXT crowd is nice to him, though.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Vaudevillians theme seems to change a lot.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Vaudevillians win.

Their theme apparently is quite slow and dark. Oh well. It is possible the theme will debut on TV soon (because it was reported they had a new theme in the last tapings as well).


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bayley vs Sasha now.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

They rebranded him Finn Balor? Not bad actually. When is his debut?


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Triple-B said:


> They rebranded him Finn Balor? Not bad actually. When is his debut?


Hopefully at the tapings tonight. FINNgers crossed!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Nobody's coming to help Hideo? I wonder if...


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

I hope they let him keep the Real Rock'n Roller theme.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Becky Lynch heel turn.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

x78 said:


> Becky Lynch heel turn.


Just when I thought I couldn't mark out more. She needed to be a heel anyway. Becky Carmella feud pleaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sasha won via submission and beat on Bayley afterwards. Becky came in to apparently make the save, instead she turned heel and is friends with Sasha now.

Titus vs Neville next.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Anyone got pictures of the Wilder vs. Gable dark match? Interested to see how these guys looked like. I didn't like both their seemingly generic looks they've had.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Lance Hoyt said:


> Anyone got pictures of the Wilder vs. Gable dark match? Interested to see how these guys looked like. I didn't like both their seemingly generic looks they've had.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems like Titus is a regular now, similar to Tyson. I like him, but he's a friggin jobber on the main show, yet he competes against the most credible stars on NXT. Feels really weird.

Titus vs Neville is for the title, btw.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

^Thanks! Still generic, unfortunately. Wilder is still O.K., but he should cut down a bit. He was definitely thinner on the indies and that was for the better. And Betts does not need to grow out his hair. Should get a haircut.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^He's probably eating over caloric maintenance in order to bulk up muscle wise right now. It's an inexact science and you put on some fat in doing so as well. Is Dawson hurt again or are the Mechanics already caput?

Becky going heel was the right decision, mostly because Bayley needs somebody new to feud with/wrestle.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I ain't SAWFT no more.....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Neville beat Titus with his finisher. Apprently a good match.

Zayn held a promo after the match, saying he wants the title.

Neville's answer: "I'm not too worried, because we all know you can't win the big one."


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Episode 3 starts with a Tag Team Battle Royale (umm, yes) to determine the #1 contenders. Only The Ascension and The Vaudevillians didn't get jobber entrances.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Episode 3 starts with a Tag Team Battle Royale (umm, yes) to determine the #1 contenders. Only The Ascension and The Vaudevillians didn't get jobber entrances.


A whutnow? Also, thanks a lot for sharing!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Does a whole team get eliminated if one of the partner gets eliminated?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Vaudevillians won. Wasn't that difficult to predict, imo.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What time is ep 3 being recorded. i'm hanging around to see if devitt shows to back up Kenta as I predicted he might be introduced.

edit sorry, just seeing it's started filming now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Itami gets destroyed AGAIN. Ascension threatened to send him back to Japan.

I wonder where this leads to.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Does a whole team get eliminated if one of the partner gets eliminated?


Only one has to be eliminated.

Emma vs Carmella next.

Is Carmella a face?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Itami gets destroyed AGAIN. Ascension threatened to send him back to Japan.
> 
> I wonder where this leads to.


Presumably leading to him finding a partner.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Only one has to be eliminated.
> 
> Emma vs Carmella next.
> 
> Is Carmella a face?


DOUBLE DUTY BITCHES!!!! :duck


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Presumably leading to him finding a partner.


I believe its either Funaki or Devitt.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Carmella won.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I believe its either Funaki or Devitt.


It won't be Funaki. He doesn't officially work for WWE, he's just there to help Itami get adjusted to the WWE and USA.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Carmella won.


God this chick is H.A.W.T .... HAWT!! lol. I hope she's a good ring worker or is at least on her way to it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bull Dempsey against Justin Gabriel now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Has Kenta had a match and then The Ascension came out after it, or did kenta come out to confront them after the tag battle royale?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dempsey wins.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Has Kenta had a match and then The Ascension came out after it, or did kenta come out to confront them after the tag battle royale?


I can only assume, but I think Ascension and Vaudevillians were the last two teams left in the battle royale and The Vaudevillians won because Hideo distracted the Ascension. I guess the beatdown happened after that. Would make sense, imo.

Itami gets beaten up quite a lot.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> I can only assume, but I think Ascension and Vaudevillians were the last two teams left in the battle royale and The Vaudevillians won because Hideo distracted the Ascension. I guess the beatdown happened after that. Would make sense, imo.
> 
> Itami gets beaten up quite a lot.


That's good, might set up the main event debut of ma man lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> That's good, might set up the main event debut of ma man lol


Yup, but as I said, it's just my prediction since apparently that happened just right after the battle royale.

--

Corbin squashed Tony Briggs who I think debuted. The crowd started counting after the ring bell to see how long this match takes :

Marcus Louis agaisnt Sylvester Lefort seems to take place now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

x78 said:


> Episode 1:
> Baron Corbin squashes Elias Samson
> Promo segment with Zayn and Kidd setting up a Kidd vs Zayn main event.
> Lucha Dragons b/ Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake
> ...


Episode 3:
Vaudevillains win a tag-team battle royal to become no.1 contenders for the NXT Tag Team Championship. Itami catches another beating from Ascension after the battle royal.
Carmella b/ Emma
Bull Dempsey b/ Justin Gabriel
Baron Corbin squashed Tony Briggs
Marcus Louis b/ Sylvester Lefort
Sami Zayn b/ Titus O'Neil in the main event. Tyler Breeze came out after the match and announced himself vs Zayn in another no.1 contendership match on a future show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sami Zayn against Titus O'Neil (again?)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think the big tease at the next set of tapings will be a mystery partner for Itami.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think the big tease at the next set of tapings will be a mystery partner for Itami.


It definitely seems to head that way. We have one more episode to go after this so I guess that one could reveal his partner.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think the big tease at the next set of tapings will be a mystery partner for Itami.


_Please not Funaki
Please not Funaki
Please not Funaki_


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think The Ascension beat up Funaki in one of the earlier tapings. Don't think he'll be his partner (if there is one).


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

It's a shame the next live special is so far away as they could have Itami get beat down for a few weeks before hyping a mystery partner for the live special. Would have been awesome.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Zayn wins via Helluva Kick.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope there is one more episode taped.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

awww no devitt ... I has my sads on


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

A random Tyler Breeze appears to taunt Zayn. #1 contender match to determine who faces Neville.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like they're going to drag out the Ascension/Itami feud until the next live special. Ugh. Hopefully Itami wrestles during the last episode...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They are taping over the pink rope because the last episode will air on November (yay another episode).


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Itami announces that he's found a friend to help him face Ascension.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

I had no idea NXT wasn't live, so they tape like 4 episodes a month or something? How does it work?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Corbin squashed Tony Briggs who I think debuted. The crowd started counting after the ring bell to see how long this match takes :


CANNONBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah! My man!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sasha & Becky against Bayley & Charlotte

plus Hideo found a friend

GUYS IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Poor Emma is jobbing to NXT rookies


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I doubt they will drag Hideo's mystery partner till the next special. The next live NXT special is probably December/January.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

x78 said:


> Itami announces that he's found a friend to help him face Ascension.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Looks like a tweener/slow-burn face turn for Charlotte, unless they're just positioning her as a face for a future title match against Sasha.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Charlotte started a "Sasha's ratchet" chant.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Charlotte started a "Sasha's ratchet" chant.


 i'm starting to like her. Even though every time i see her i think her body looks kinda weird (i feel bad saying that cause she's got an amazing body, maybe it's the way she moves it, or her ring gear not enhancing it)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm getting old I guess, because I had ZERO clue what "ratchet" meant used in such a context. 

Kids and their slang these days...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sasha pins Bayley by holding her tights.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm getting old I guess, because I had ZERO clue what "ratchet" meant used in such a context.
> 
> Kids and their slang these days...


To be honest, I had to look it up as well.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Dash Wilder vs Tyson Kidd in progress. Wilder on debut, kind of.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dash Wylder against Tyson Kidd now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Tyson wins via Sharpshooter.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn next.

Winner will face Neville for the title.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^I'll predict Breeze wins, with a "inadvertent" help/distraction caused by Neville. They'll save Neville vs Zayn for the next live show and there will be another set of tapings at least between this set and any future live show. Neville vs Breeze can happen in the next set.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^I'll predict Breeze wins, with a "inadvertent" help/distraction caused by Neville. They'll save Neville vs Zayn for the next live show and there will be another set of tapings at least between this set and any future live show. Neville vs Breeze can happen in the next set.


Nah, i'd wager Zayn wins, and then the next month of tapings is to hype up the match between the two. The next tapings will be 4 episodes I assume which takes us up to December 4th. So I'd guess that the next special is on December 11th.

Breeze will feud with Mojo until the next special. Unfortunately.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

SAMI SAMI SAMI SAMI SAMI


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting the feeling we won't find out who Itami's partner is til the next tapings. But I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

x78 said:


> Episode 1:
> Baron Corbin squashes Elias Samson
> Promo segment with Zayn and Kidd setting up a Kidd vs Zayn main event.
> Lucha Dragons b/ Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake
> ...


Episode 4:
Hideo Itami announces he's found a partner to help him face Ascension.
Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch b/ Charlotte and Bayley in a tag-team match when Sasha pinned Bayley
Tyson Kidd b/ Dash Wilder
Sami Zayn b/ Tyler Breeze in a no.1 contender's match
Ascension call out Itami, who brings out his mystery partner. It's Prince Devitt, who comes out for his debut and is renamed Finn Balor in front of the live crowd. Balor and Itami beat down Ascension.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sami Zayn wins with his Helluva Kick.

He's won all of his matches in this taping.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That was it?


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Guess we won't get Devitt until the next set of tapings and Devitt/Itami will face The Ascesion at the next Takeover show. Hopefully this will be the last we see of the ascension in NXT and they're moved up to the main roster.

Also guessing we won't see Kevin Steen until the January tapings, or perhaps even the february ones!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think the partner will be revealed tonight.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

The next special was announced as being in mid December(I've forgotton the exact date) so I can see the next tapings hyping the match between Zayn and Neville. 4 weeks of hype will be awesome, and I can see Zayn winning the title.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Devitt just made his debut!!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Finn Balor debuts as Itami's mystery partner.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

PRINCE DEVITT DEBUTED


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Fuck yes!


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

SWEET!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

DG89 said:


> Guess we won't get Devitt until the next set of tapings and Devitt/Itami will face The Ascesion at the next Takeover show. Hopefully this will be the last we see of the ascension in NXT and they're moved up to the main roster.
> 
> Also guessing we won't see Kevin Steen until the January tapings, or perhaps even the february ones!


It's been reported he'll debut at the next set of tapings, but i'd rather he debuted at the live special in december.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

x78 said:


> Finn Balor debuts as Itami's mystery partner.


GODDAMN. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Marking for Devitt!!! He looks ripped as fuck too.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Woah nice!


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

CesaroSection said:


> It's been reported he'll debut at the next set of tapings, but i'd rather he debuted at the live special in december.



Oh ok, that'd be pretty sweet.

WAIT...Zayn/Neville for the title at Takeover 3...Zayn wins...celebrates as he finally reaches his dream....STEEN DEBUTS...beats him up...STEEN/ZAYN feud for the New year!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so looking forward to this set of tapings, I won't lie... :waffle


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Apparently he used the double stomp as well. Looks like they destroyed The Ascension.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm marking hard right now. I hope someone has video of this and uploads it.
The Ascension vs Kenta and Devitt :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: BIG PICTURES

































His name was first shown as Prince Devitt, but the name changed to Finn Balor.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

He looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I bet his pop was fucking huge


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I was annoyed to read that Becky Lynch lost yet another non-title match against Charlotte, and I was ready to bitch about it.

Then I read about that heel turn. :banderas


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Early predictions for NXT Takeover 3

Sami Zayn v Adrian Neville - NXT Championship
Itami/Balor v The Ascension
Lucha Dragons v The Vaudevillains - NXT Tag Team Championship
Tyler Breeze v Mojo Rawley
Sasha Banks v Charlotte - NXT Womens Championship


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

What episode will it be when Devitt debuts? Any idea? Or when will it air?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Full spoilers:


> Dark match: Dash Wilder b/ Chad Gable
> 
> Episode 1 - October 16th:
> Baron Corbin squashed Elias Samson
> ...


Rusev vs Swagger is the dark main-event.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

RustyPro said:


> What episode will it be when Devitt debuts? Any idea?


November 6th


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

DG89 said:


> November 6th


I will make sure to watch that one. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Devitt needs the paint.

He's tremendous, but that paint is what makes him stick out.

It is the difference from him being an upper midcard guy and just another guy.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Emma has hit rock bottom. Main roster diva jobbing to a NXT rookie like Carmella. :damn

They couldn't get someone else to do that?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Finn Balor and Hideo Itami vs The Ascension at the next Live Show - Balor turns on Itami and is unveiled as the leader of The Ascension. Given the meaning of his name, it would fit.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> What episode will it be when Devitt debuts? Any idea? Or when will it air?


Not for 6 weeks at least

They still have 2 weeks left from the last tapings.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

el dandy said:


> Devitt needs the paint.
> 
> He's tremendous, but that paint is what makes him stick out.
> 
> It is the difference from him being an upper midcard guy and just another guy.


This photo was taken a week or 2 ago. I'm hoping this means that this will be Steen and Devitt's attire when they come to the roster and Devitt WILL be keeping the paint.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

el dandy said:


> Devitt needs the paint.
> 
> He's tremendous, but that paint is what makes him stick out.
> 
> It is the difference from him being an upper midcard guy and just another guy.


Paint should be for big matches.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

el dandy said:


> Devitt needs the paint.
> 
> He's tremendous, but that paint is what makes him stick out.
> 
> It is the difference from him being an upper midcard guy and just another guy.


For what it's worth, his entrance video apparently showed an image of him with body paint on. Maybe it will be something that he does for big events only?


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Did Devitt use Bloody Sunday?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

....speechless.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Already imagining Renee Young's reaction when Devitt shows up. Going to be awful.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> Did Devitt use Bloody Sunday?



He will probably do the faceplant bloody sunday instead of the brainbuster one


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

One more thing, did he use this theme?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9MmyiIBwk
I'm marking so hard right now lol.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

So all we need is Kevin Steen and the triforce will be complete. Hopefully Finn does use The paint...would really help him.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

DEVITTTTT :mark:


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

thaimasker said:


> So all we need is Kevin Steen and the triforce will be complete. Hopefully Finn does use The paint...would really help him.


Yeah I hope they give him free reign on the paint too.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone posted that Devitt did the double foot stomp that Itami uses. Does that mean they're a proper tag team and going forward they'll be working as a tag team? and eventually going for the belts?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

DG89 said:


> Someone posted that Devitt did the double foot stomp that Itami uses. Does that mean they're a proper tag team and going forward they'll be working as a tag team? and eventually going for the belts?


I hope it leads to Balor turning on Itami leading to a feud between the two of them. That'd be mark worthy.

I doubt they'll stick together for too long(up to live special in December), although could be wrong.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rollins will be at the next set of tapings on Oct. 23.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

November? shit...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MY DICK GOT EXTRA HARD! BALOR AND ITAMI TEAMING! kada


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

So many dudes talking about devitt's abs and swooning for him

He's the new morrison


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> So many dudes talking about devitt's abs and swooning for him
> 
> He's the new morrison


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DEVITT :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Carmella submission finisher?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

You already fucking know Devitt/Kenta will get a "special event" match as a tag team and then break off into a singles feud, ultimately with a Devitt vs. Kenta match. :mark:

Oh lawd. kada


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Whew Itami & Devitt team!! They gimmick can simply be two international superstars who are the best pure wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Found this


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Devitt and Kenta teaming up!?! :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

His theme sounds pretty badass.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Carmella submission finisher?


Ouch!

On the other hand... DEVITT :mark:


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh man i loved the bullet club font


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Man, that Finn chant was sick. Finn and Hideo, so damn boss. NXT with those two will be superb!


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Finn Balor is going to be a damn star. I just see it. I read somewhere that the word was that WWE see serious marketability potential with Devitt, so they're going to let him use his paint(PPV im guessing) and push him as a babyface. I agree with another poster, I think Zayn wins the title at the next special, and while hes celebrating Steen makes his debut and beats up Zayn, to set up the feud heading into the new year. The Kenta, Devitt and Steen trio are expected to get a quick call up to the main roster so I see Kenta and/or Devitt debuting in Jan (as a team?) on the main roster, and Steen debuting after the first NXT special of the new year.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Not the best quality shot, but a quick screen grab of Finn's tron from the YouTube vid of his debut...as someone else noted, looks like WWE is going to let him bust out the paint on occasion.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

^ Yeah definitely looks like he'll use the paint which is fantastic.



CesaroSection said:


> He looks fucking awesome.


OMFW. :mark:, Prince Dev.. I mean it's FINN BALOR!



Sixth said:


> Found this


That theme :mark:. I think it actually starts out with his old theme then transitions into something really badass, like legitimately badass. How do CFO$ get so many NXT themes right but botch most of the main roster ones.



Sarcasm1 said:


> Rollins will be at the next set of tapings on Oct. 23.


:mark:

What are the chances we get to see this greatness again kada





Make it happen Triple H.

Carmella debuted too, Breeze vs Zayn 2. What a fucking set of taping.

:sodone


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Another video of Balor's debut


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Some gifs:


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Sixth said:


> Another video of Balor's debut


The ref's keeping them on the rope for two to three minutes to pose was so awkward and hilarious at the same time. :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

awwwwwwwww yeah his double foot stomp looks vicious as fuck lol and that theme :mark:


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

They LIVE said:


> Not the best quality shot, but a quick screen grab of Finn's tron from the YouTube vid of his debut...as someone else noted, looks like WWE is going to let him bust out the paint on occasion.


Wow nice catch! Man I have so many goosebumps right now..The talent in NXT makes me so excited lol.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

No Baron Corbin is a major disappointment...

Oh yeah nice for Devitt


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

BornBad said:


> No Baron Corbin is a major disappointment...
> 
> Oh yeah nice for Devitt


Corbin wrestled on two of the four shows?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Baron Corbin did have some squash matches.

Must say I'm becoming a fan. Dude has a silent charisma about him and is very convincing in his role. Handled right, he'll go places.

Alexa Bliss absent from the tapings entirely  But otherwise, these tapings look real good. And Rollins will be at the next set of tapings kada


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Carmella submission finisher?










:mark::mark::banderas:moyes1:banderas:mark::mark:









I'm sorry your girl wasn't on this set of tapings Raven... it's just a TINY bit overshadowed by how happy I am Carmella debuted.


Oh yeah, and Finn Balor too I guess :jarule #priorities


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

DEVITT :mark:

Edit: FINN :mark:


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

sound like damn great show


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

I love how they transitioned on the tron from Devitt to Balor. 











Both Itami and Balor were highly touted signings who debuted in completely different (but equally great) ways, though both made the guys out to be a big deal. 

It makes me excited to see what they have in store for Steen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

They LIVE said:


> I love how they transitioned on the tron from Devitt to Balor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this is how they do Steen's debut:

They should wait til the next NXT network special, until Sami beats Neville for the title. At that moment after a brief celebration, I would air a similar video titantron to "Prince Devitt" but with "Kevin Steen" flashing while the Saw theme plays.

Then it would go black, and his new wwe name would flash while his Blue Smock Nancy theme plays to herald his debut.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NXT has so much going for it right now it's going to be hard to get everybody on the show. Balor, Itami, Ascension, Zayn, Neville, Breeze, Kidd, Charlotte, Bayley, Bliss, Carmela, Lynch, SAWFT, Luchas, Corbin and the list goes on and on. It's almost reaching the point of being too much for a one hour show. Far and away the best hour of WWE tv every week. :mark:


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I hope this is how they do Steen's debut:
> 
> They should wait til the next NXT network special, until Sami beats Neville for the title. At that moment after a brief celebration, I would air a similar video titantron to "Prince Devitt" but with "Kevin Steen" flashing while the Saw theme plays.
> 
> Then it would go black, and his new wwe name would flash while his Blue Smock Nancy theme plays to herald his debut.



I've seen that idea floated around here, and it's pretty damn great. 

At first I thought it wouldn't make sense to hold off his debut for so long, but then I realized how far in advance they tape NXT anyway, so if he isn't on the next set of tapings leading into the next special, it wouldn't really matter. 

**Zayn finally wins the NXT title**

**tron flashes and music plays**

"Kevin Steen---------> Peter Frylok"

**crowd goes nuts and chants "Fry-Lok"**


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Itami/Balor...holy shit! And heel Becky Lynch sounds kinda awesome too.

Plus every one of those Zayn matches sounds amazing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

They LIVE said:


> I've seen that idea floated around here, and it's pretty damn great.
> 
> At first I thought it wouldn't make sense to hold off his debut for so long, but then I realized how far in advance they tape NXT anyway, so if he isn't on the next set of tapings leading into the next special, it wouldn't really matter.
> 
> ...


That would be perfect, although I'm pulling for the name Steven Keene.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

IMO Steen's WWE name would ideally be _Andreas Michinoku_, but I doubt it happens.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I hope Steen comes out named Fergal Devitt.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Baron Corbin did have some squash matches.
> 
> Must say I'm becoming a fan. Dude has a silent charisma about him and is very convincing in his role. Handled right, he'll go places.
> 
> Alexa Bliss absent from the tapings entirely  But otherwise, these tapings look real good. And Rollins will be at the next set of tapings kada


Corbin just has it, that intangible thing you can't teach. There's some serious mileage there, it's incredible how much he's progressed since the last time he was on TV. So much potential there. I'd love to see him do something with Corey Graves. Maybe in a managerial role if he hasn't recovered from his injury.



Starbuck said:


> NXT has so much going for it right now it's going to be hard to get everybody on the show. Balor, Itami, Ascension, Zayn, Neville, Breeze, Kidd, Charlotte, Bayley, Bliss, Carmela, Lynch, SAWFT, Luchas, Corbin and the list goes on and on. It's almost reaching the point of being too much for a one hour show. Far and away the best hour of WWE tv every week. :mark:


I know right. I wouldn't mind NXT being 90 mins at all. I do think the flow of the show is so prefect right now you wouldn't want to mess with that in any way, but with the sheer roster depth now you need to find a way to get everyone on TV somehow. Tremendous problem to have.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel like 90 minutes would be great for NXT. Doesn't need the full two hours, but just an extra half hour for a couple segments and one more match.

90 minutes would be a tough time slot to get on TV but on the Network that doesn't matter at all. (Y)


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Corbin just has it, that intangible thing you can't teach. There's some serious mileage there, it's incredible how much he's progressed since the last time he was on TV. So much potential there. I'd love to see him do something with Corey Graves. Maybe in a managerial role if he hasn't recovered from his injury.


If they go all out with the biker gimmick, Graves as his manager could come out riding in Corbin's sidecar.


----------

